# rod building parts help!



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knows if there is someone that has parts in stock for rod building in the area of Gulf Breeze, Navarre ,Destin , Fwb ? I'am starting to build rods and would like to go to a local store to get parts other than ordering them. If anyone could help I would appreciate it.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

If you want to travel to Pensacola, Tight Lines Bait and Tackle usually carries supplies.


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

thanks for the info I go to Pensacola once a month ill have to stop in there. I guess there isn't any places in the area I listed because no one responded.


----------



## lostkeytackle (Oct 8, 2007)

*rodbuilding supplies*

Kathy at the Rod Room in Orange Beach does mailorder. Pick up a catalog and order on line. Nice people.


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

thank you lostkeytackle will look at them


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Half hitch in Destin Carries some stuff. If I were you I'd just order from mudhole. Everything you need.


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

I went to Half Hitch Tackle in Destin yesterday they dont have to much in stock because they no longer build there. They have a few guides and grips . Mudhole is a good site i got my wrapper from there. I would like to just walk in somewhere and get what i need other than ordering it .


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

ive got a workshop full of parts,,,,,,,,,,,,rods and some penn reel parts


----------

